# Mk4 - Wiring up dual rear fogs



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

Picked up a pair of ECS rear fog kits, figuring one for each side. I hadn't realized that the wire was intended for use only in the drivers' side. I was wanting dual rear fogs, I can live with one, but symmetrical OCD drives me crazy! I know it's possible to run two rear fogs, after doing research I've discovered that in the UK the cars are wired up for both but OEM spec is to have one on the driver's side only (and can be turned on at the dealer- implying that Eurospec is wired up fully from the factory). So I know it's possible.

I'm faced now with a dilemma, I've got an extra wire that won't reach up the passenger side of the car to the headlight switch. I've got it currently hooked into the taillamp tray and it's coiled up in the trunk. The driver's side is all hooked up and working properly. Even if I was able to patch the wire to the switch, what pin would I use since #9 is in use.

Should I cut and splice the wire near the drivers tail and run the passenger side wire off that? That's what I'm thinking will have to be done.

And as far as bulbs are concerned, I can't find any available red 1156 bulbs (GLI tails, clear bottoms). Any ideas?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

amotion578 said:


> Should I cut and splice the wire near the drivers tail and run the passenger side wire off that?


Why not?

But whether you can have two rear fog lights depends on the distance between the fog lights and the brake lights - so on a MkIV Golf/Jetta two lights are not appropriate. It will just look like your brakes are stuck on. Don't make your car or its driver look dumb  .


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

What's an appropriate distance rear fog light to you then? Not condescending just curious 


Basically, which cars have rear fogs that aren't in the lamp housing?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

Look here:
http://www.eautoworks.com/search.aspx?searchTerm=red&p=0

I got Red LEDs at Shucks auto parts.

Running both fogs on, looks like your brake lights are on. The purpose of running one bright light, in the fog, is depth perception and making the inside of the car (to the center-line of the road) noted to following traffic. One bright light and one standard light give you depth perception in the fog when there is no point of reference i.e. white-out conditions.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is what I've got right now. I am not sure how legal a steady amber light would be, most definitely wouldn't want to run it in non reduced visibility weather though.

I see your point with having one versus the other. That actually makes a ton of sense lol. Never thought of it like that.

I also wanna do this mod:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

amotion578 said:


> What's an appropriate distance rear fog light to you then?


10cm

There is some good information from Hella here.

If you are really obsessed with symmetry you can mount a light in the center. But it has to be 25cm above the ground so I don't know if there is room under the bumper. You can get rear fog lights from rallylights.com.










And yes, it has to be red - amber won't do.


----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just going to use a 4 brake light set up and buy a standalone rear fog and mount it below my license plate. Boom


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I had dual rear fog pin my mk4 Jetta, the passenger was tapped into the driver. 

I can high powered red leds. There is rarely fog in my area, and never white out, so I used mine to make tail gaters back off ;-)


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

zackdawley said:


> I had dual rear fog pin my mk4 Jetta, the passenger was tapped into the driver.
> 
> I can high powered red leds. There is rarely fog in my area, and never white out, so I used mine to make tail gaters back off ;-)


oh hi there local!

that's more or less what I have set up for mine right now- I've got the drivers working fine but the passenger wire is just tucked under the trunk mat to the drivers side. haven't gotten around to patching the wires together!

it's funny that when I got my Bora tails, the amber light shows up red!


----------



## gbcanadian (Apr 22, 2015)

The most convenient way would be to splice off the driver side in the trunk. This saves you time and wire, and a headache of possibly not finding a separate block in the switch to place the 2nd fog wire for power. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

